# Owning a home once i get my Fiance visa



## noto (Feb 10, 2018)

HI all,

I will hopefully get my 300 visa in 2019. My Fiancée is already looking for property so when i arrive we can buy straight away together. What are the property rules for me? can i actually own a property or get a mortgage?

we will have somewhere to stay in the meantime without renting.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

From what I know the mortgage requirements have changed a lot in the last few years.From what I have read on various threads those that do not hold a PR it can be hard to get a loan. I think a lot of them have to shop around until a bank gives them a loan.

I know that there has been a change in stamp duty where those that do not hold PR have to pay extra stamp duty based on their interest in the property. Here is the link to the stamp duty calculator: https://stampduty.calculatorsaustralia.com.au/. In some states the additional stamp duty for being a foreigner is about $20,000. My advice is either put it all in the name of the Australian or wait to buy a place. However, if you do that they would not take your salary into account.

When I last went to the bank you needed 1 payslip and proof of wages going into the bank account for at least 3 months.


----------

